

Chat Roulette Piano Improv #2 (Merton returns)  - aresant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHrvpgA9XtI

======
drats
This is not really hacker news. I am sure most people here also are aware of
reddit et al and are capable of being on both sites if they want stuff like
this.

